# CF Nightlights at Goldengadgets.com



## Zelandeth (Mar 29, 2004)

Webpage 

Spotted these on that site today, look kind of interesting, though I do once again find myself cursing myself that I'm in the UK! If I wasn't, I would have to get one of each colour just to have them for the collection!

Lamps themselves look strangely similar to The "Neoglo" lamps at the bottom of this page from the LED Museum At 3W, the rating's the same too. So, might be the same electronics and glasswork, just with a different base.

Anyone seen these in a 230V version?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 31, 2004)

These lamps DO look an awful lot like those Winko "Neobulbs" I have on my website. They have a small "U" shaped fluorescent tube behind a capped cylindrical diffuser, and a solid-state ballast of some type in the bulb base.

The only obvious differences are that mine screw into standard medium A19 screw bases, and the Golden Gadgets kind plug into a wall receptacle and have an on/off switch on them. This switch probably interrupts current before the ballast, so no current at all is used when the light is off.

I'll see if I can buy one of the Golden Gadgets ones for both comparative purposes and to add to my website.

(Edit, a few moments later)
Bought for and paid for...so I ought to know soon enough how these compare with Neobulbs. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
I bought a yellow one, since I could not find a Neoblub in that color. I'll plug it into a receptacle in the bathroom and see how it performs as a nightlight.


----------



## Zelandeth (Apr 2, 2004)

Thanks for the info Craig!

Hmm, wonder if I'm the only CF nut around here...or the only antique calculator collector for that matter...now I'm rambling...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 2, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Zelandeth said:*
...or the only antique calculator collector for that matter...now I'm rambling... 

[/ QUOTE ]
Well, I collect used up old insulaters, and used up old Commodore computers...Commodore computers can be USED like calculators in "direct mode" - no programming necessary.

As for collecting CF light blubs, I usually just use the ones I get, rather than actually collect them. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif


----------



## gwbaltzell (Apr 2, 2004)

I'll, at some time, be adding my small collection of "antique" electronic calculators to my website. A few older computers. I think I only have about a half dozen insulators. But, like Craig, the only CF bulbs are the ones in use.


----------



## Zelandeth (Apr 4, 2004)

Ah well, haven't got many CF's YET...but the collection is starting to move...Don't have any insulators yet though...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 6, 2004)

I got one of those "Sorry we missed you" things in my mail receptacle yesterday, advising me I could pick the package up at the post office tomorrow. The sender is shown as Golden Gadgets, so I'm pretty certain this is my CF nightlight.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 6, 2004)

I've just ordered a couple of those mini CF lights from GoldenGadgets. I use a lot of CF lights and it'll be interesting to have some colored ones.


----------



## Zelandeth (Apr 6, 2004)

Hmm...fighting with the logic here, do I really wanna go out and buy a voltage converter for the sake of getting a mini-CF lamp just for curiousity value!


----------



## Brock (Apr 7, 2004)

I think you do /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 7, 2004)

Do you mean a 220--->110 converter or something that'll run on a DC supply?


----------



## Zelandeth (Apr 7, 2004)

220 (or 237 as our line voltage is) to 110.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 7, 2004)

I went to the post office today, and they did not have the package. So I gave them my cell phone number, and all I can do now is patiently wait for it to ring. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 7, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Zelandeth said:*
220 (or 237 as our line voltage is) to 110. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oops, my mistake. Good thing I'm not an electrician over there. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

I'd be tempted to build a converter using a power resistor to drop the voltage, but I'd still have to buy both kinds of connectors. When all is said and done, it might be cheaper to just purchase a converter.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 8, 2004)

I got my package today; after I finish lunch, I'll open it up and try it out. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 8, 2004)

OK, the package is open and the light is plugged in.
Firstly, I received a white, not a yellow like I wanted.
Secondly, it flickered a bit before stabilising about 20 seconds in. About 1 minute later, it appears to have stabilised and brightened somewhat.


----------



## Wim Hertog (Apr 9, 2004)

I bought one of the E27 lamps (similar to th neoglo lamps)in thailand last year for about 1.5 euro. When they say yellow, you actually get a warm white (2700K) bulb.....white bulbs are daylight color

Anyway...after almost one year of not so heavy usage, there´s heavy tube blackening and it has to warm up at least 3 min.!

FYI: the ballast in these things is just a simple resistor, nothing more!


----------

